# Game Thread: Pacers vs. Magic 11/20/04



## PacersguyUSA

Pacers Vs. Magic

8:00, Conseco Fieldhouse

Starting Lineups

Pacers:

Tinsley
Jones
Jones
Croshere
Harrison

Sixth man: Gill

Magic: 

Francis
Stevenson
Hill
Howard
Cato

Sixth man: Turkoglu

The Pacers will be better in the back court, but will probably have trouble in the frontcourt. First start of James Jones's career. If only we had Foster, Reggie, AJ, and Bender.


My prediction:

Pacers: 91
Magic: 87


----------



## StephenJackson

Gotta keep the faith with our boys.


Pacers 85
Magic 83

James Jones is going to show us all what he's got.


----------



## JT3000

You predicting that you'll actually beat us with that lineup. Funniest thing I've ever seen. Gotta be the biggest homers here.

I'll be disappointed if we don't win by 40.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> You predicting that you'll actually beat us with that lineup. Funniest thing I've ever seen. Gotta be the biggest homers here.
> 
> I'll be disappointed if we don't win by 40.


We should be so fired up though. Who would think the Pacers would have lost to the Clippers? You never know. Sometimes I predict the Pacers to lose to bad teams, it's not homerism, just a prediction. Tinsley has scored 30 before and had his best defensive game ever last night. Fred Jones has scored 20 and is the most explosive man on the court. Croshere has been hot as hell as of late, Harrison has done things in the season, and James Jones is supposedly a dead-aim three point shooter.


----------



## hobojoe

You guys are absolutely insane. If the Pacers win this game, I'll sport any Pacers-related avatar you choose and put "I love the Indiana Pacers, the best team in the League" in my sig for a month.


----------



## JT3000

Even if you had all your players, it still wouldn't be a gauranteed win. You still would have played last night while were rested. There's absolutely no way THAT team is winning many games at all. Certainly not this one.

Did you forget who we were? We have 2 All-Star caliber players now and an actual team to back them up with.


----------



## StephenJackson

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> You guys are absolutely insane. If the Pacers win this game, I'll sport any Pacers-related avatar you choose and put "I love the Indiana Pacers, the best team in the League" in my sig for a month.



I'm going to hold you to that.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

I think Mobley is playing tonight.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> Even if you had all your players, it still wouldn't be a gauranteed win. You still would have played last night while were rested. There's absolutely no way THAT team is winning many games at all. Certainly not this one.
> 
> Did you forget who we were? We have 2 All-Star caliber players now and an actual team to back them up with.


You Magic fans seem to have forgotten that you lost to the Bobcats. This Pacers line up is better than the Bobcats.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> You Magic fans seem to have forgotten that you lost to the Bobcats. This Pacers line up is better than the Bobcats.


Really?

Tinsley > Hart
F. Jones = G. Wallace
J. Jones < Bogans
Croshere < Okafor
Harrison < Brezec

Bench?
Gill, Edwards?? < Kapono, House, Smith, Ely

108-78 Magic


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Tinsley > Hart
> F. Jones = G. Wallace
> J. Jones < Bogans
> Croshere < Okafor
> Harrison < Brezec
> 
> Bench?
> Gill, Edwards?? < Kapono, House, Smith, Ely
> 
> 108-78 Magic


Tinsley >>>>> Hart
F. Jones = Wallace
J. Jones < Bogans
Croshere > Okafor
Harrison > Brezec

Bench -  Bobcats.


----------



## JT3000

That game mean't nothing. We were on the tail end of a back-to-back and for whatever reason they didn't play hard at all. That won't be the case tonight.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> That game mean't nothing. We were on the tail end of a back-to-back and for whatever reason they didn't play hard at all. That won't be the case tonight.


Well, I think it will. The Pacers have to be feeling like an army about to go to war tonight.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Hell, I feel like a soldier about to go to war.


----------



## Gonzo

Hey Double J starts for the first time in his career!

Pacers: 80
Magic: 94


----------



## StephenJackson

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Hell, I feel like a soldier about to go to war.


Damn right man, we are going to war. And I'm gonna love every second of it. We are going to see a fire lit under our guys tonight.


----------



## JT3000

> Well, I think it will. The Pacers have to be feeling like an army about to go to war tonight.


Like Vietnam? :laugh:


----------



## artestinsley

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> You predicting that you'll actually beat us with that lineup. Funniest thing I've ever seen. Gotta be the biggest homers here.
> 
> I'll be disappointed if we don't win by 40.


U big IDIOT!!! Only fans like won't support your team!:upset: :upset:


----------



## artestinsley

Hehe, why don't these Magic fans go back to their place??? I can see next one will be Celtics green floods on our board and then following by TWolves, Bobcats.... sigh...

Anyway, it's the first time JJ can show what he has inherit from the greatest 31...
So he'll buzzer beat you 87-86¡£


----------



## artestinsley

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> 
> 
> Like Vietnam? :laugh:


Excuse me, are u a fool? Don't involve political, ok? How about I say Bin laden vs the USA? Idiot!!!:upset: :upset:


----------



## Tersk

From the Game Preview



> The projected starting lineup has a combined scoring average of 37.2.


----------



## rock747

87-85 Pacers I won't be able to watch the first half of the game cuz some friends are begging me to go out tonight. It should be an interesting game.


----------



## Gonzo

> Originally posted by <b>rock747</b>!
> 87-85 Pacers I won't be able to watch the first half of the game cuz some friends are begging me to go out tonight. It should be an interesting game.


Tell them that the Pacers are your team!


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Pacers vs. Magic
> 8:00, Conseco Fieldhouse
> TV: WB4 RADIO: WIBC-1070 AM
> Pacers Notes | Magic Notes
> SCOUTING REPORT
> The league has ruled. Now, the Pacers must scramble.
> 
> With Jermaine O'Neal, Ron Artest and Stephen Jackson all suspended indefinitely by the NBA, beginning with tonight's game, the Pacers will have just seven healthy players available. Three players (Reggie Miller, Jeff Foster and Anthony Johnson) are on the injured list. Two more (Jonathan Bender and Scot Pollard) were unable to play last night due to injuries. NBA rules require that eight players be in uniform, so it's likely Pollard will dress but be unavailable to play.
> 
> How the Pacers adjust to the loss of their top three scorers -- who combine for an average of 62.5 points per game -- remains to be seen. The projected starting lineup has a combined scoring average of 37.2. Of the two players in reserve, one is rookie center John Edwards, an undrafted free agent who has made just two appearances totaling 16 minutes.
> WHO'S HOT
> Austin Croshere has averaged 14.4 points and 7.5 rebounds in seven starts. ... Artest averaged 24.8 points, 6.0 rebounds, 3.8 assists and 2.0 steals in the last four games. ... O'Neal averaged 29.3 points and 11.8 rebounds in the last four. ... Jamaal Tinsley had a career-high eight steals in Detroit. ... Orlando's Steve Francis has averaged 26.3 points, 8.0 rebounds and 7.7 assists in the last three games. ... Grant Hill is coming off a 32-point game Wednesday night, his highest output since April 10, 2000 when he was with Detroit. ... Hill is averaging 20.5 points, 6.1 rebounds and 3.5 assists. ... Top pick Dwight Howard ranks third in the league in rebounding (11.5) and adds 7.5 points and 1.88 blocks.
> WHO'S NOT
> Fred Jones has gone 1-of-8 from the field in two games since returning from a thigh strain. ... Orlando has lost 10 of 13 in Indianapolis and has dropped three in a row on the road. ... Francis averages just 16.3 points on the road, 10 fewer than at home. ... The Magic is shooting .373 and averaging 18.8 turnovers on the road.
> KEY MATCHUP
> Frontcourt - O'Neal and Artest are out. Foster and Pollard are injured. That leaves the Pacers with Croshere and rookie David Harrison to start, with rookie John Edwards and second-year forward James Jones the only available bodies in reserve. Croshere is now the primary option, while the others must find a way to contribute.
> INJURIES
> Pacers - C Scot Pollard (back) is doubtful; F Jonathan Bender (knee) is doubtful;G Reggie Miller (hand), C Jeff Foster (hip) and G Anthony Johnson (hand) are on the injured list.
> 
> Magic - C Kelvin Cato (ankle) is probable; guard Cuttino Mobley (groin) is questionable; F Michael Bradley (hamstring), C Andrew DeClercq (knee) and F Brandon Hunter (Achilles) are on the injured list.


Magic 98
Pacers 65

HippieHair's at my house, he predicts:

97-94 Pacers win.


----------



## JT3000

artestinsley, shouldn't you be doing your homework?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Pacers Probable Lineup:
PG: Eddie Gill
SG: Fred Jones
SF: James Jones
PF: Austin Croshere
C: David Harrison
6th Man: John Edwards

:rofl: Wow!


----------



## Gonzo

What'll happen if we win??


----------



## JNice

Hey, we lost to Charlotte. This is still the NBA. If Orlando totally sleeps on this team, they could lose. But I seriously doubt it. 

None of the Indy guys are used to big minutes really and they've got little help coming off the bench.

A loss for Orlando would be terrible.


----------



## Pacers Fan

We have 6 players that are going to play this game, Tinsley and Pollard should sit on the bench


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison scores, Francis turns it over.

Chroshere misses.

Stevenson scores.

Harrison sucks.

Hill fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Gill hits a 3!

7-5 Orlando


----------



## Pacers Fan

Freddie with a layup, it's tied!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Howard with some nice defense on Chroshere, Gill makes the smart play and fouls him.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison makes it.

Howard falls on Chroshere.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Tinsley's out, I retract all my statements. Harrison is really showing me something though.


----------



## Pacers Fan

We're ahead 9-8 at the first timeout. We get a standing ovation from the crowd. It doesn't even seem like we're giving any effort.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Chroshere and one!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Orlando can't stop David Harrison!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Howard passes it off Hill's back out of bounds.:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison scores again!

Our defense sucks!


----------



## ChiBron

I'm no fan of ur team but I'm rooting for u guyz tonight. How many players are available today? Like 7. It would be pretty darn cool if ur team pulled off a W.


----------



## Pacers Fan

26-20 at the end of the 1st.

Here's a simple recap:

Offense: Bad exept Harrison

Defense: Horrible and Harrison's even worse

And we have 6 players, SPMJ.


----------



## Pacers Fan

FG%

Pacers 38%
Magic 55%


----------



## Pacers Fan

Eddie Gill hits a J.

26-24 Magic

Harrison with his 3rd game in a row with an awesome block!

Standing ovation


----------



## Pacers Fan

James Jones with nice D, and saves it. Eddie Gill is hilarious.

JAMES JONES!!!

It's tied at 26


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison gives effort for the first time in his life on a diving save!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Freddie with an unbelievable block!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Freddie needs to realize he's our best player right now.

Freddie for 3!

35-31 Orlando


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison and Edwards are so clumsy.

41-33 Orlando


----------



## NaS

why is it that Tinsley isn't playing?


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>NaS</b>!
> why is it that Tinsley isn't playing?


He sprained his wrist on a layup last game.

Harrison and James Jones are doing pretty good as long as they're not passing and not being passed to.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jones with a nice layup that is goaltending threw the rim by Francis.


----------



## Gonzo

How many players do we have w/ out Tinsley?


----------



## Pacers Fan

46-44 at the half

WOW


----------



## NaS

PLAYER MIN FG 3PT FT RB AS PF PT 
EDDIE GILL 24 2-5 1-1 1-2 1 1 2 6 
FRED JONES 24 5-10 2-4 2-2 2 2 1 14 
AUSTIN CROSHERE 20 2-9 0-2 3-3 2 2 1 7 
JAMES JONES 19 2-3 0-1 0-0 7 0 2 4 
DAVID HARRISON 23 4-7 0-0 3-4 3 0 0 11 
John Edwards 10 1-3 0-0 0-0 1 0 2 2 
TOTAL 120 16-37 3-8 9-11 16 5 8 44


----------



## Pacers Fan

FG%

Magic 47%

Pacers 43%


----------



## Pacers Fan

Freddie with another layup, dunk it.

Man, he can jump.

Eddie Gill hits a J.

David Harrison's out-blocking the Magic.


----------



## Pacers Fan

James Jones with a LONG 3.

54-51 Magic


----------



## Pacers Fan

59-51, Turkoglu's killing us again, c'mon hick fans, throw a beer at him! While you're at it, throw a beer at Grant Hill's ankle.

j/k


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison sucks at rebounding; he keeps fumbling it. And he nearly kills James Jones.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Chroshere with a McHale-ish move.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Freddie almost dunks it, but of course Francis fouls.

Congrats Tim Cooper!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Freddie is dominating; he has his career-high of 20.

Orlando 62
Indiana 61

FREDDIE AGAIN

James Jones steals it!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Indiana 63
Magic 62

FREDDIE with a layup again!

24 points


----------



## Pacers Fan

Gill hit across the head, no foul.

65-65 going into the 4th

I can't believe it.


----------



## Max Payne

Jones is really coming through...unfortunately though chances are we'll lose the game but let's keep the faith that we might just be able to pull away.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison made a jumpshot? Alright.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison gets hacked, no foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Chroshere fouled. He really needs some Rogaine.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Grant Hill scores, it's tied at 69.

Chroshere called for a travel on the same play he's done 10 times this game.


----------



## Max Payne

Keep it coming Pacers Fan, you rock big time !


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison ties it.

Magic scores.

Hill hits.

75-71 Magic


----------



## spongyfungy

This is a good game. if orlando doesn't pull this one out.:no:


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Damn Grant Hill.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Freddie again!

75-73 Magic

Freddie turns it over, then gives Steve Francis a 3 point play.


----------



## Max Payne

Jones showing the shooting stroke out there....


----------



## Pacers Fan

Freddie again! 78-75 Magic

Chroshere with a rebound.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Orlando's defense is looking Detroit-ish right now.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Fred Jones 2 away from 30.

Head.Heart.Hustle.


----------



## Yao Mania

Fred Jones unleashed!! He's played the entire game so far??? what a player!


----------



## Pacers Fan

JJ with a rebound. Gill misses, Chroshere hits it out of bounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Hill with a jumpshot.

80-75 Magic 40 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan

James Jones almost hit a 3 and got fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan

JJ hits all 3. He has a 12/12 game. 80-78, Magic ball.


----------



## Max Payne

Now it's James Jones showing up with the clutch free throws...something about the Jonses today...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Cato going to the line with 23 seconds left.

Cato makes 1.

HE HITS ANOTHER.

82-78 Magic


----------



## Pacers Fan

David Harrison! 82-80 with 12 seconds left.


----------



## King Joseus

heck of an effort by the pacers tonight with just 6 guys suited up - win or lose. i've made sure to pick up fred jones in every fantasy league where he's available ...


----------



## Max Payne

Orlando's gonna take it but Harrison, Croshere and the two Jonses have been great tonight...shows just how much depth this team has...


----------



## Pacers Fan

We fouled Grant Hill. No, he'll hit them both.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Hill hits them both, Freddie hits a 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max Payne

Yeah it's really unbelievable that they've played this game with only six players...what heart !!!!


----------



## ChiBron

FRED JONES


----------



## Pacers Fan

We foul Grant Hill again.

5.7 seconds left, no timeouts.

Hill hits them both


----------



## Yao Mania

Wow... that's amazing... like you guys say, win or lose, these guys have shown a lot of heart and Pacers fans should be proud


----------



## Pacers Fan

Freddie airballs a 3. It's over, 86-83


----------



## Max Payne

Why is Hill still so damn clutch ???


----------



## PacersguyUSA

City of Detroit, take a lesson from the Pacer crowd on how to be respectful after a loss.


----------



## Tersk

I applaud your effort, I really under estimated your team. But that said, if this goes on, look for your guys to be absolutely buggered


----------



## Pacers Fan

83-86

PacersguyUSA: 9, But DQ'd
StephenJackson- 6, but DQ'd
theo- 33
Bird Fan- 11
artestinsley- 4, but DQ'd
rock- 5, but DQ'd
Pacers Fan- 36
HippieHair33- 22, but DQ'd

Winner: Bird Fan33


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> You guys are absolutely insane. If the Pacers win this game, I'll sport any Pacers-related avatar you choose and put "I love the Indiana Pacers, the best team in the League" in my sig for a month.


LOL I would've liked to see that happen!

StephenJackson called it, Freddie Jones showed up big time. Jones x 2 end the game with 5 fouls... would've been hilarious if they both got fouled out and Pacers have to forfeit with not enough players


----------



## Pacers Fan

Eddie Gill- 8/1/3/3
Freddie Jones- 31/5/2/2/2
JJ- 12/12/3
Chroshere- 11/5/3/1
Harrison- 19/8/2/3
John Edwards- 2/1

Francis- 13/3/7/2 6 TO's
Hill- 28/7/6/1


----------



## naptownpimp

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> You predicting that you'll actually beat us with that lineup. Funniest thing I've ever seen. Gotta be the biggest homers here.
> 
> I'll be disappointed if we don't win by 40.


guess your dissapointed then huh


----------



## Pacers Fan

I doubt we'll see JT3000 for a while.


----------



## StephenJackson

How was I DQ'd? Maybe I still don't get it....do you have to predict the win/loss?


----------



## The MAgiC

Actually, I'm personally disappointed by the fact that the refs tried as hard as they could to gift wrap the game for you guys. That was pathetic.


----------



## naptownpimp

why cant you just admit it?

you were almost beaten by 6 players


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> why cant you just admit it?
> 
> you were almost beaten by 6 players


But Grant Hill had too much pride to let that happen.


----------



## Gonzo

I thought the whole team played great. Congradualtions to Double J!


----------



## rock747

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Actually, I'm personally disappointed by the fact that the refs tried as hard as they could to gift wrap the game for you guys. That was pathetic.


:| 

Say they did,which they didnt, it was still probably the youngest, unexierienced group of layers we could get from our team, besdies freddy and croshere. We had 6 players,and we still almost took your guys entire team.


----------



## hobojoe

The refs were terrible, absolutely terrible, but it went both ways. I don't think either team gained an advantage from it, but that doesn't change the fact that the game was called pathetically. Hill was the only person who bothered to show up for the game, and Turkoglu in the third quarter. I don't think it's possible that the Magic play a worse game all year, but hey I'll take the win. Stevie needs to start showing up to the road games though.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> How was I DQ'd? Maybe I still don't get it....do you have to predict the win/loss?


You guessed the Pacers would win, which they didn't, so you and many others were disqualified. I think it's better to award who guesses the team that won first, then the score.


----------

